# Cooking, food, et cetera



## Zuu (Jan 13, 2009)

Um, I don't think there's a thread for this anywhere, and I suppose this would be the right place for it. 

I just wanted to make a thread for various discussions about cooking, food, sharing recipes, whatever. Go for it. 

In terms of cooking, I can make ramen and... bake french bread from scratch. And that's pretty much it. My friend got me some cool cutting mats and a sweet knife, though, so I've been trying to convince my dad to teach me how to cook some basic stuff.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 13, 2009)

I made mashed potatoes once. And they were weird and pasty, but they tasted pretty good. I was so proud of myself! :)

...yeah, I can't cook worth a damn.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 13, 2009)

I love cooking and baking~ I can make a bunch of things. Problem is, I don't very much feel like bothering all that much. >> But I do want to get that cooking program for the DS, it looks groovy.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 13, 2009)

I can cook okay. Watched a lot of cooking shows as a kid, and now I'm in a cooking class at school.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooking? Nah.

But I like baking things. Mostly kladdkaka and chocolate cookies. Simple and tasty.

Only problem is that I have a slight fear of hot stoves, ovens and such... Sometimes I have to ask people for help.


----------



## Valor (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm an alright cook. I can perfect any kind of pasta, and meat seems to be my specialty. Other than that, pretty much just average.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 13, 2009)

Alexi said:


> I love cooking and baking~ I can make a bunch of things. Problem is, I don't very much feel like bothering all that much.


This. I like cooking, it's just that I don't always have the time for it, or don't really bother. (Plus, it looks like my mum doesn't like me making more "complicated" things, because... too much mess or something, also she's weird like that. Usually she just fries whatever's in the freezer) My dad is very good at cooking, and often makes new, exciting dishes(guess that's where I got that interest from) 
Also, I make an awesome carrot cake.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 13, 2009)

I can make chocolate chip cookies/biscuits and scrambled eggs from scratch. The only other things I can cook are put in the toaster :|


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2009)

I've recently mastered the hidden art of Delia's Rice(tm), but the annoying thin is my uni kitchen only has a micro, so it won't do me any good.

I make a damn good stir-fry if I do say so, and as long as I have someone semi-competent to help me, I can make a presentable vegetable lasagne. I can bake most cakes, etc., my flapjack being the best :)

One of my favourite things to make (and eat) is potato/gratin dauphinois, a creamy potato, onion, leek and sometimes pasta bake-thing which is seven varieties of delicious. <3

Oh, and squash bakes are amazing~ As are vegetable casseroles, which are one of the easies things ever to make if you have a slow-cooker; tomato soup base, add any and all root vegetables you can find, handfuls of lentils and any other pulses (cans of baked beans~) and just leave it to cook for a few days. And it lasts for ages. 

Soups are epic; I can only make French onion and potato and leek, but I want to learn how to make mushroom. 

Speaking of mushrooms- stuffed mushrooms and/or stuffed peppers (with couscous!) are the nicest things you'll ever eat <3

But at uni, all I really can make is basic stuff in the microwave; my favourite meal being beans with scrambled egg and cheese, with pieces of chopped Quorn sausages. Mm.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 13, 2009)

> I can only make *French onion* and potato and leek, but I want to learn how to make mushroom.


proper French onion? complete with ridiculously stretchy cheese?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't use the proper gruyère because it's always made with rennet and I can't find a veggie-friendly version, so I mostly use whatever cheese I find lying around :3

I normally use a variation on this, only with vegetable stock, a different cheese and without the cognac.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 13, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I don't use the proper gruyère because it's always made with rennet and I can't find a veggie-friendly version, so I mostly use whatever cheese I find lying around :3
> 
> I normally use a variation on this, only with vegetable stock, a different cheese and without the cognac.


omg want ;; I can't for the life of me make onion soup


----------



## Clover (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a notoriously good cook, if I do say so myself. |3 I always want to bake something or fry something or whatever every day. You give me a recipe and I can make it, yeah... I have a few recipes I use a lot or like a lot memorized - lemon pepper chicken with rice, hamburgers, barbecued stuff, the best chicken nuggets and onion rings ever, crepes, chocolate chip cookies with bread flour, homemade fries, apple pie... |O~~ makin me hungry.

I have Personal Trainer Cooking; it's not too bad, I guess. The microphone sensitivity is awfully low, so you'll find pretty much any noise asks it to move to the next step. Still, if you're interested in it, I wouldn't discourage you.

eta: I've only ever made chicken and rice soup (without a recipe... it wasn't too bad! kinda bland) but I love Campbell's and I love caramelized onions so I bet I'd like french onion soup... [stores away for later~~]


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 13, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> omg want ;; I can't for the life of me make onion soup


That reminds me, we still have to make some sample Dutch and Slovenian cuisine together.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> kladdkaka


Whatever this is, it is now the best foodstuff on the planet. :D


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Whatever this is, it is now the best foodstuff on the planet. :D


Humm. It literally means "sticky-cake" or "goo cake". The consistency actually varies depending on the recipe, so it's not necessarily very gooey, but yeah. It's a bit like... like brownies.

Surprisingly simple to make, too - it's usually one of the first things children learn to bake on their own. Basically, all you have to do is... mix everything and put it in the oven.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a good cook for my age,I cook dinner alot so...


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

I can make rediculously good Pizza Pops

No. But I can cook, I like making my own meals. Teriyaki chicken~ Noodles, fried rice =D


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

I can cook scampi...but that's it.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 16, 2009)

Honestly, I can really only cook it if the instructions are on the side of the package.
Aside from all the ingredients I add because the regular tastes too bland for me. >>

Although I did make homemade pizza myself once. It was gooood :D


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't cook. Well I can but I'm limited to French Fries, Omlets, and Hamburgers.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 16, 2009)

Give me the recipe, I can cook it :D I am a pretty good cook. 
Pie :D Yum, soup, roasted anything, potatoes *any kind* pancakes, sausage, eggs, tamale casserole *Any casserole*, Stir-fry, rice, BBQ, cookies, cake, biscuts, bread, salad, cranberry salad *BIG PAIN IN THE ARSE* 
Anything basically~


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Zora of Termina said:


> Honestly, I can really only cook it if the instructions are on the side of the package.


XD Same. I can't follow any more complicated recipe than "burn bread, eat", or "zap in the microwave for a few minutes".


----------



## Espeon (Jan 17, 2009)

Give me a cook book, a set of ingreedients and I'll whip you up just about anything you ask me.

...It might be a little bit blackened by the end of the process depending on the oven. I also have a habit of undercooking noodles at the same time, too. :x

Other than that I can cook pretty good stir fry, soups, bread loaves, sweet breads, cakes, biscuits.

Oh, and of course paella.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just made chocolate cupcakes with colorful vanilla frosting! <3 They are reeallly good! *Drools* But now I have a sugar headache! Stupid confectioners sugar (Powdered sugar). 
They were really easy, if you want the recipe just ask~


----------



## nastypass (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm barely capable of using an oven.  :B

I could probably make _some_ things, if I have someone competent helping me along and enough motivation.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 20, 2009)

I can bake a few homemade things, like penne & cheese and spaghetti bolognese (sp?) among other things as long as I have a recipie. I can also make those cakes with the powder in the box, but I'm not sure whether or not that counts.



			
				Espeon said:
			
		

> Other than that I can cook pretty good stir fry, soups, bread loaves, sweet breads, cakes, biscuits.


D'you have a good recipie for sweet dinner rolls?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 20, 2009)

I can make sloppy joes, Spaghetti and meatsauce, hamburgers, hash browns,  ramen with carrots, celery seed and onions (french holy trinity of spices), oatmeal, and stir-fry.


----------

